# Favorite Oblivion mods?



## Dasaki (Apr 11, 2010)

While recovering from my computer crashing I realized I never backed up any of the mods I downloaded for TES IV-Oblivion so I'm now asking you to post some of your favorite mods =3. Please no race mods though, unless there furry and of at least the same quality as the burmecians http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=22725. I will make a specific request though, I would love a mod that fixes the issues with Deadric Shrines/KotN and custom races. The only fix I can find is for the cell at the begining of the game.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 11, 2010)

Oblivion, like elder scrolls Oblivion?


----------



## Dasaki (Apr 11, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> Oblivion, like elder scrolls Oblivion?


 
Yea, sorry I didn't specify but I'm used to being told not to say Elder Scrolls.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 11, 2010)

Dasaki said:


> Yea, sorry I didn't specify but I'm used to being told not to say Elder Scrolls.


 Oh why are you told not to say Elder Scrolls?


----------



## Dasaki (Apr 11, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> Oh why are you told not to say Elder Scrolls?


 
They tell me it's a waste of space because "everyone" knows if you say Oblivion your talking about TES IV.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 11, 2010)

Dasaki said:


> They tell me it's a waste of space because "everyone" knows if you say Oblivion your talking about TES IV.


 Ah, well not everyone knows about it.


----------



## Bianca (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow, derailment. Tbh it's just known as Oblivion to pretty much the entire gaming population. In terms of mods, I think FCOM pretty much covers the essential.


----------



## Kajet (Apr 11, 2010)

Topal Island is good for starting out.
The Khajiit eye toggle thing I find to be really good if you don't like recasting it.

That's about it I think...


----------



## CyberFoxx (Apr 11, 2010)

Dasaki said:


> I will make a specific request though, I would love a mod that fixes the issues with Deadric Shrines/KotN and custom races. The only fix I can find is for the cell at the begining of the game.



The Unofficial Oblivion Patch (UOP) fixes that, and a ton of other bugs that Bethesda didn't bother to fix in the last patch. There's also the Unofficial Oblivion Hotfix which works with the UOP to continue to fix things. (The original UOP team stopped releasing, so another team took over) Both can be found at TESNexus.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 11, 2010)

I vote for Martigen's Monster Mod..and yes I contributed to it in a small manner.

But the most important 'mod' is the Unofficial Oblivion Patch...fixes heaps of things that Bethesda never corrected in their official patches..a MUST have for any Oblivion players on the PC.


----------



## Dasaki (Apr 11, 2010)

CyberFoxx said:


> The Unofficial Oblivion Patch (UOP) fixes that, and a ton of other bugs that Bethesda didn't bother to fix in the last patch. There's also the Unofficial Oblivion Hotfix which works with the UOP to continue to fix things. (The original UOP team stopped releasing, so another team took over) Both can be found at TESNexus.


 
Didn't realize UOP fixed that, I had downloaded it but never tried the offending quests post d/l.



Glaice said:


> I vote for Martigen's Monster Mod..and yes I contributed to it in a small manner.


 
I can't seem to find this on on TESNexus.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 12, 2010)

Dasaki said:


> I can't seem to find this on on TESNexus.



See of this works: http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=14442

Also if you're interested, Mart is working on his Fallout 3 equalivent of the TES4 mod called Mart's Mutant Mod, check the Bethesda FO3 mod subforum or Fallout3Nexus for it.


----------



## Dasaki (Apr 12, 2010)

Glaice said:


> See of this works: http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=14442
> 
> Also if you're interested, Mart is working on his Fallout 3 equalivent of the TES4 mod called Mart's Mutant Mod, check the Bethesda FO3 mod subforum or Fallout3Nexus for it.


 
I will definatly check this one out once I get to a wifi spot for my laptop (Dial-up sucks, gettin satalite soon =3). I wish I had fallout 3 for PC but all I have is the 360 VR.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 12, 2010)

The mods are ONLY for the PC version, I'm afraid (Not counting the DLC for it tho)


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 12, 2010)

Deadly Reflex

Some parts of it can make the game rather easy (especially with invisibility), but fuck it, you can cut people in half and decapitate them, among other things. Totally worth it.


Edit: Oh fuck, how could I forget this one. Hell. Yes.


----------



## doublezingo (Apr 12, 2010)

I love how you just can crack open the toolset and change things that bother you and save that.

The toolset is so easy to use it's lovely. The only thing that really honestly bothers me a tiny little bit is how much of a god damn undertaking it is to export to nif properly.


----------



## Dasaki (Apr 12, 2010)

doublezingo said:


> I love how you just can crack open the toolset and change things that bother you and save that.
> 
> The toolset is so easy to use it's lovely. The only thing that really honestly bothers me a tiny little bit is how much of a god damn undertaking it is to export to nif properly.


 
I fail at anything other than landscaping and furniture placement =(.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 13, 2010)

Oblivion was okay with a few mods. I never found any of the good mods.

Morrowind sucked asshole though,.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Apr 14, 2010)

I liked Morrowind for it's versatility, the only game I've seen so far where you could be wearing 18 different magic items and make it so their only function is to shoot fireballs or something silly like that.

Oblivion balanced the classes, but took away that "do whatever the hell you feel like with your equipment" mentality.


----------

